# Boat mods...show me the goods!!



## Brittany77 (Feb 25, 2018)

IMG_2179




__
Brittany77


__
Mar 4, 2018









So I just recently bought myself a 13' aluminum boat and have started working on putting in my casting deck. Yes, us women can do it too!! I'd like to see what everyone else has done. Also, any tips/suggestions would be awesome too!

Don't judge my wood! Ha...it's not perfect and it doesn't need to be for me. I've cut and did some unnecessary waterproof painting and going to cut out my hatches and lay the carpet today. Add some rod holders and of course, my beverage holder too! Any dos and don'ts are appreciated! 

Thanks.

Brittany


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Off the top of my head - get some cheap alum channel and edge the hatches with it then tie into a piece of angle on the main deck to catch/secure. Use MORE hinges than you think you need too. If you are using wood for decking - go buy some SAFETY YELLOW enamel and paint ONLY the top before you carpet. Remember - you will need to sand / trim your hatches as the carpeting will affect it (hence the sharp edge of aluminum OVER the carpet), unless you want to carpet over hardware (not not not suggested)... Epoxy the drilled anchors of the aluminum into the edge of the wood (2 part is much better than gorilla glue). Big jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## eastside (Nov 6, 2009)

I like vinyl instead of carpeting,easier to clean, doesn't hold the moisture, and doesn't snag hooks, Cabela's sells it.


----------



## Brittany77 (Feb 25, 2018)

The aluminum channel idea, thanks for that one! I didn't get as far as I thought so it gives me time to swing by Lowes. 

Wish I would have even known to use vinyl...my fishing buddy is my 11 year old daughter who has a habit of getting into my hooks and lures and manages to drop or kick them over. We will see how this season goes...like the browns, there will always be next year where I can change the carpet out to vinyl if need be. I'm trying to figure out how I can lock my hatches. Ideas???


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Is your boat a Jon boat or a v bottom? I put a casting deck on both I’ve owned, now I have the Jon boat with a deck. Big difference with a v versus a Jon boat.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

eastside said:


> I like vinyl instead of carpeting,easier to clean, doesn't hold the moisture, and doesn't snag hooks, Cabela's sells it.


As someone that has carpeting in my fish/ski boat. Don't use carpeting... while it is nice when new and clean - it is tough to keep clean and it will hold water when it gets wet... You may want to consider using one of the decking paints and put some sand (grit) into it OR one of the paints for doing a truck bedliner. This is what I plan to do to my f/s boat when the carpet gets disgusting...


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Brittany77 said:


> The aluminum channel idea, thanks for that one! I didn't get as far as I thought so it gives me time to swing by Lowes.
> 
> Wish I would have even known to use vinyl...my fishing buddy is my 11 year old daughter who has a habit of getting into my hooks and lures and manages to drop or kick them over. We will see how this season goes...like the browns, there will always be next year where I can change the carpet out to vinyl if need be. I'm trying to figure out how I can lock my hatches. Ideas???



I don't even bother to lock my hatches. If someone really wants in, they will get in AND if you lock them with any decent lock, they will just tear up your deck getting into the hatch. Most marine locks for hatches are not really that secure - as in a screwdriver can pry them up.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you really want to lock them up while traveling or storing... this might be the most effective option out there. But as said, if someone wants in, they'll find a way. Locks are merely a deterrent that hopefully sends thieves looking somewhere else...

T-H Marine Loc-R-Bar Complete Alarm System

http://www.walmart.com/ip/T-H-Marine-Loc-R-Bar-Complete-Alarm-System/53995219


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Locks keep honest people honest... And in the case of a boat deck in an Alum boat - don't bother. Childproof (of sorts) yes - locking as in key and all - don't bother.

I have on some storage units abloy enforcer padlocks (bout $100 ea) and truthfully - its only to deter the guy to break into the one next to me - as mine will cause him to fiddle with it 5 extra minutes... 

The aluminum channel is to cover and protect the wood edge - the angle is to receive the channeled edge - nice clean strong fit and it doesn't stress the decking as much - but has NOTHING to do with securing it (locking). If you really want to be fancy - you can grab Z angle and bolt through - but all the same. I'm >300 lbs and move fairly quick - you wouldn't want me stepping on a deck lid held in place by an angled cut on 3/4" - but add in channel and angle - and its a different story.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Check out Tiny Boat Nation on FB. People all over the country doing exactly what you want to do on that site. Some amazing builds and a great place to pick up information.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I did a small boat floor many years ago using and outside type carpet I got at Home Depot which was more of an artificial turf. I really liked the way it came out. It wasn't hot, hooks didn't stick in it bad and didn't hold water like carpet.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

X2 with outdoor carpet. I have it in my little boat.

Don


----------



## Brittany77 (Feb 25, 2018)

kayakcrazy said:


> Check out Tiny Boat Nation on FB. People all over the country doing exactly what you want to do on that site. Some amazing builds and a great place to pick up information.


Unfortunately don't do the fb thing anymore...solely searching the web and occasionally reaching out to the only buddy of mine who fishes. I think the feedback I've gotten here has helped as well!


----------



## Brittany77 (Feb 25, 2018)

snag said:


> Is your boat a Jon boat or a v bottom? I put a casting deck on both I’ve owned, now I have the Jon boat with a deck. Big difference with a v versus a Jon boat.


It's a v bottom. Elaborate on the differences? Lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some pics of my 15' Sea Nymph that I gutted and rebuilt. It didn't have any decking or storage before, so it was like getting a brand new boat when it was finished. It took 4 months over the winter to complete. The front deck has a live well and 3 storage hatches, where before it was just an aluminum bench seat. Also added marine speakers and interior lighting to the deck. Both the bench and live well act as support for the decking. Also, before and after pics of the console with added switch panels, compass, and lighter. I never intended to go all out on this project, but it evolved and I went along with it.  Hope any of this might give you some ideas.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Try tinboats.com they have tons of ideas


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

squidlips2020 said:


> Try tinboats.com they have tons of ideas


Perhaps you mean tinboats.net as the .com appears to be someone just parked on that site.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes .net


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry fellas, I have no idea why I posted so many of the same photos....Im a new mac owner coming from Windows software...lol


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

allwayzfishin said:


> Sorry fellas, I have no idea why I posted so many of the same photos....Im a new mac owner coming from Windows software...lol


its just the excitement of getting away from windows... soon you too will become a mac evangelist!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Brittany77 said:


> It's a v bottom. Elaborate on the differences? Lol


 when I put a front deck on a 14 ft v bottom I had for bow fishing It was to tippy , I did have it on the very top rails so that was proably the reason. but I have a deck now on a 14 ft jon on top rails and is perfect for two people.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One suggestion I would add is to lay your carpet the same direction on your hatches as the decking. In other words, have the nap of the carpet running in the same direction on every piece you put carpeting on. If a piece is turned a different way, it stands out like a sore thumb and can almost look 2 different shades.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> One suggestion I would add is to lay your carpet the same direction on your hatches as the decking. In other words, have the nap of the carpet running in the same direction on every piece you put carpeting on. If a piece is turned a different way, it stands out like a sore thumb and can almost look 2 different shades.



and for china selection, I suggest a nautical theme as it will pull the package all together... 

sorry could not resist... :^)

i never would have thought of the carpet thing - but it sure would have bothered me to have one hatch different than the others. one of those OCD traits showing itself - glad its not just me...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I did my bench seats with vinyl. Worked out great. Especially since I fish with worms a lot. The vinyl lasted 8 years despite not having a cover for the boat. It was exposed to the elements 9 months of the year. The other 3 months, it was turned upside down. Not sure I'd want to use it for a casting deck though. Might get slippery. 

I would say try and put in as many storage spots as possible. Also, take into consideration all the other stuff you will have in the boat when fishing such as an anchor and rope, battery, trolling motor, gas tank, fish finder, etc. Good luck on the rebuild!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

privateer said:


> and for china selection, I suggest a nautical theme as it will pull the package all together...
> 
> sorry could not resist... :^)
> 
> i never would have thought of the carpet thing - but it sure would have bothered me to have one hatch different than the others. one of those OCD traits showing itself - glad its not just me...


It's more than a subtle difference especially on darker colored carpets. Certain lighting really makes it stand out.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For my hatch pulls, I cut pieces out of a heavy (almost indestructible) material and made loops out of it. Then fastened them to the underside of the hatch lid. Not only did it save a lot of money on hardware, but it's soft to stand and walk on. Just make sure the material isn't like seat belt type nylon or hooks will find it and won't come out.
Another thing I did was run a section of PVC pipe down the center of the boat attached to the underside of the decking. It goes from the front bow to under the battery compartment in the rear. The wiring for my lights, trolling motor, live well pump and speakers all run through it. Makes it real easy to run wire without resistance if you change trolling motors or add something to the front of the boat.


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

looking to mod my jon boat with a bow trolling motor but just need to find the right bracket


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Zach: You'll have to come up with some type of platform first.
Look at the bottom of this picture to see how my Tracker 1648T actually has a spot for the trolling motor to be attached/mounted:


----------



## Brittany77 (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for all the ideas and tips guys! She's comin together slowly. I keep adding things and brainstorming off of the ideas provided here...


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

berkshirepresident said:


> Zach: You'll have to come up with some type of platform first.
> Look at the bottom of this picture to see how my Tracker 1648T actually has a spot for the trolling motor to be attached/mounted:
> View attachment 257043


I was just able to pick up something similar but it doesn't have any kind of instructions. It's not super snug like I'd like and that long piece could go multiple places just not sure where. Would rivets do the job along the border where the red dots are?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thought this was the fishing section?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What do you do in a boat? I go fishing!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Good Lord... Quit whining and go fishing. They're always biting, just gotta find em. There's 3 or 4 threads of... this is supposed to be blah blah blah. Grab a rod and some waders, I guarantee you'll catch something in a lake or RIVER. Fish like fast water!


----------



## Brittany77 (Feb 25, 2018)

It's amazing how a post can bother someone to the point where they feel need to point it out. I get it, OGF patrolman. This should have been posted elsewhere. Did you miss the thread in the lounge the other day where another members trousers were in a bunch over this same post?

I'm soooooo sorry guy.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree the TINBOATS.NET forums is where you will want to spend a few evenings browsing. It is the ultimate place to get ideas and instruction on modding your aluminum boat. Just look for the messaging area and read "The Boat House" and "Tin/Johnboat Mods" section. Every single topic has been covered in depth!

Each year I add one or two mods to my 14ft semi-v Sea Nymph.

A few years back I decked the rear from the back bench to the transom and built in 2 hatches for storage and for the fuel tank. I chose not to deck the bow because it fishes better up front without a deck and it would be a wild ride for my front passenger when we are running full throttle. Not sure that I (or anyone else) would want to sit that high up while under way.

When making your hatches, be sure to cut the hatch cover smaller than the opening to allow for the carpet (or vinyl). It would be 3X the width of the carpet smaller to allow the carpet room to be tucked up under on both the lid and the deck. So if the carpet is 1/8 of an inch thick, make your hatch lid 3/8 smaller on all 4 sides. You do not want it to be too a tight fit because the carpet and wood will swell with age and water and the fit is too tight. Make it not too loose, not too tight. 3x the thickness worked for me.

Also with the hatch lids, water proof both sides of the hatch. (I use Spar poly-urethane) You really only need to coat the top side of the entire deck if on a tight budget but highly recommend both sides of hatches because the carpet will wick water around lid onto bottom surface. Also water does find its way in the hatch through splashes and rain eventually because they are not water tight.

And because the hatch covers tend to get wet and potentially soggy, I pre-drill the screw holes for the hinges and squirt some epoxy in the hole before inserting screws on both the deck and the lid. Those hinges take abuse from normal use and if the slightest amount of water gets in there they will work themselves loose and you will have a sloppy lid.

My hatches were not designed to be walked on so just a simple wooden lip screwed along the bottom opening edge of the hatch is enough to catch the lid and allow it to sit flush with the deck when closed and not push through.

I also used the looped material as my handle and it works perfect. I had an old life jacket and cut a couple of 3 inch strips off of one of the black straps from it to use. Fold it in half to make a loop and secure to the under side with the loop sticking out. I found the loop wedges into the opening and allows the lid to "hold tight" preventing it from bouncing open when underway but not too secure that I have to pull hard to open.

Outdoor carpet from Lowes is what I used for the entire boat. Dries quick, does not hold water, easy to clean and when it gets too bad, the garden hose is sufficient to spray wash it. I just pull the drain plug, turn on my bildge pump and hose her out (about twice a year).

Since this boat is a tiller control, it lacks a console. So I added a small instrument area for my sonar, mapper, power switches (aux power, lights, pump, music..or talk radio usually) to the corner of the bench in front of the operator (rear) bench.

I built a mounting plate for my bow mount Minn Kota trolling motor out of aluminum. Looks factory it turned out so well. 

This season I am upgrading my anchor reel system and adding an adjustable height seat post for operators seat. Also picked up a better stereo system with bluetooth so I can use my phone with it, which I will be swapping out with the old one this year as well.

Have fun with your project. I can honestly say I have had as much fun building my boat as I have had fishing in it. And using stuff that I have built myself makes it that much more enjoyable! Some evenings I will just stand next to my boat and admire all of the little extras that I have done to it.

Good luck! (feel free to PM me if you would like more info)

Chris


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Brittany77 said:


> It's amazing how a post can bother someone to the point where they feel need to point it out. I get it, OGF patrolman. This should have been posted elsewhere. Did you miss the thread in the lounge the other day where another members trousers were in a bunch over this same post?
> 
> I'm soooooo sorry guy.


if you like to make lockable hatches,do not use lock.
build the hatch and screw to the botom opening 2x 4 where it close 1 1/2" in side opening ,it is rest for opening ,
and if you like to lock that ,put 3 screws 3" long ,in mitel and 2" from side with cordles philips head screw.
noubody will open that only you with cordles drill ,it take you only few second to open that .


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

snag said:


> when I put a front deck on a 14 ft v bottom I had for bow fishing It was to tippy , I did have it on the very top rails so that was proably the reason. but I have a deck now on a 14 ft jon on top rails and is perfect for two people.


this is the reason I didn't do it to mine.....a buddy did it to his v and is very tippy.....


----------

